# Decorating this room?



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

How can i change this room so that its not so drab and blah?
I can paint, or add different curtains, or whatever. It will be furnished with a full-size bed, a black and silver computer desk, and the dresser visible in the one corner will be painted red and put in the right-hand corner. the carpet will be changed out for cordova cherry laminate and the window glass will be replaced


----------



## Trav'sgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

How do you feel about taking out that paneling?? If this were my room that would be the first thing to go. A word of caution though... once you start ripping wall coverings off, you might be surprised at what you find underneath. For your sake, hopefully some good drywall. If so, do some patching, then pick out a color that pops and paint! If taking out the paneling is not an option for you, for whatever reason, then get some really good paint and primer and paint right over it. But you WILL need a good primer and at least a couple coats of paint. You don't want any of the dark color to leak through. 
Also, that mirror on the wall would look fabulous turned vertically with a frame around it. You can make one yourself with trim pieces from your local home improvement store.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

the mirror is the one thing we cant change, its glued to the wall and if we tried to remove it it would break and destroy the paneling. There is no sheetrock, its all just paneling. thats actually one thing i really like about this house, because the last house i bought had sheetrock and it was a major pain in the butt. We wanted to move the mirror to the master suite but we couldnt budge it. I am considering painting the walls in this room white and putting black trim up around the ceiling and floor but i wanted to get some more opinions. This room will serve as the office/company room until babies come, then it will be a nursery and then the kid's room. I wish it had the same paneling as the master, because its beautiful, but its got this ugly brown


----------



## Trav'sgirl (Sep 7, 2012)

That's too bad about the mirror. I would still frame it out though. And it's the perfect height to still be able to put a piece of furniture under it.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

where the dresser is now i am planning to put the full size company bed, with the head against the mirror wall and the foot near the door. The desk will be under the mirror on the other side of the room.


----------



## rnk84 (Sep 28, 2012)

I think the black and white would look good. I would also either frame the mirror in red to match the dresser or perhaps paint the wall with the mirror red (if the dresser ISN'T going there) and framing the mirror in black.


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks


----------



## rnk84 (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you made a decision yet or still contemplating?


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

i think we are going to paint the walls white, with a black border at the top and bottom, with cherry cordova laminate flooring and frame the mirror in red to match the dresser. Im also considering putting a thin red border under the black at the ceiling.


----------



## MichaelEllgren (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello friends,

Start at the top. Ceilings first. Unless you have particular design ideas, I would reccommend white (matt emulsion) ceilings. Where the ceiling meets the wall, use a paintbrush and make sure you paint onto the top of the wall edge by at least a centimetre. You will be painting back over this with the wall colour and it is important to leave yourself some room for cutting back in.

Thanks and Regards
Michael Ellgren


----------



## firsttimeremode (Jul 19, 2012)

actually i wasnt planning to touch the ceiling, the ceiling is fine except for a piece of trim that needs nailed back up. I was just going to paint the paneling, then use frog tape to create a border around the ceiling and floor, then replace the carpet with laminate.


----------

